# 350z Exhaust on a max!



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

A guy i know who owns a local shop has a muffler from a 350z he got from a customers car its like brand new im going to buy it and put it on the vg max i think the duel tips will look sick and it should be farly quiet il just need to have a piece of pipe fabbed but il post a link to a picture when its done... anyone like the idea?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I want pics when you're done. 
have fun chopping out the spare tire well.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> I want pics when you're done.
> have fun chopping out the spare tire well.


Didn't goon do that ?
or was his the G35 one


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't remember who did it or what car the muffler was from, but G35 and 350Z both use basically the same muffler.. they had to cut out their spare tire well to make it fit. durrrr.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> I don't remember who did it or what car the muffler was from, but G35 and 350Z both use basically the same muffler.. they had to cut out their spare tire well to make it fit. durrrr.


It was goon, and yeah he cut out his spare tire well
not a sacrifice I'd be willing to make


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

maybe i should have just Looked under the car then maybe i woulda seen the spare tire well Duurrrrrr....! oh well at least i didnt buy it yet


----------

